# Well done to Hpowders



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

He has been hear for less time than me but is already coming up to his 4000th post. When this thread has been approved he may have already reached it however. 

Well Done!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

.... and 'twere kept pithy! :clap:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Quite. We're waiting to see how pithy it gets at 4000.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders has SIX POSTS to go!!!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders now has only FIVE POSTS TO GO!!!!!*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> He has been hear for less time than me but is already coming up to his 4000th post. When this thread has been approved he may have already reached it however.
> 
> Well Done!!


The secret is being as concise and superficial as humanly possible. It's folks like me who eventually rise to become Ruler of the Queen's Navee.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll précis that - Be concise, and get ahead!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pithiness is next to Godliness.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The secret is being as concise and superficial as humanly possible. It's folks like me who eventually rise to become Ruler of the Queen's Navee.


Rather like Sir Joseph Porter who went



> into Parliament.
> I always voted at my party's call,
> And I never thought of thinking for myself at all.
> I thought so little, they rewarded me
> By making me the Ruler of the Queen's Navee!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders has only 4 posts to go!!!!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders has only 3 posts to go!!!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders has only 2 posts to go!!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*hpowders now has only 1 post to go!*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

>>>>>>>>>Hpowders has reached 










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>posts












This is the one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much to Ingélou, Taggert and Burroughs for thinking of me and making this day a special one! :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Is it a fearsome dragon?*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Is it a soaring eagle?* 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *Is it a famous Wonder-Horse? *






*No - it's hpowders! 4000 posts in 4 months!*

*W-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-w!!!!!*

*And Well Done!*
*(Carry on supplying us with pith!)*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>Hpowders has reached
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much! You leave me completely postless.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> *Is it a fearsome dragon?*
> 
> View attachment 39325
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've tried cutting back, but they still seem to accumulate anyway.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Wow! Thank you so much! You leave me completely postless.:tiphat:


But hopefully not pithless... :lol:
Happy Posting for the future, hpowders!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

you type a lot, mate.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Quite. We're waiting to see how pithy it gets at 4000.


Indeed, if refinement and further reduction is part of the pithy aesthetic, those later posts might boil down to a single yet highly grandiloquent _mot juste._


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I demand a recount.



e: but I 'ain't doing the counting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like government work.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Congratulations.

I wonder how long until you get to 5000... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Indeed, if refinement and further reduction is part of the pithy aesthetic, those later posts might boil down to a single yet highly grandiloquent _mot juste._


and ultimately, a single punctuation mark?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

better late than never

I am here too

a dozen bottles of American Summits alcaline water for you monsieur hahaha

keep it pithy... but profound


weeeelll dooooone


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, but I'm already focused on the here and now. Around here it's "what have you done for me lately?"

My answer is, "The same as I've done from posts 1-4000. Not much!"

The water I can always use, thanks!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Rather like Sir Joseph Porter who went


Yes. Pinafore. I sing it in the shower; mercifully, usually a very short shower.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Congratulations to hpowders! This glorious occasion calls for an explanation of the username.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> He has been hear for less time than me but is already coming up to his 4000th post. When this thread has been approved he may have already reached it however.
> 
> Well Done!!


Thank you! You are looking very fine in your new avatar, Wolfgang!!! Straight from Ye Olde Premium Wig Shoppe!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Congratulations to hpowders! This glorious occasion calls for an explanation of the username.


Simple. I asked for Mozart, Haydn, Schoenberg....... 31 more composers named.
and they told me "STOP!! The only thing we have left is "hpowders". You want it or not? We have people waiting."


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

You are more misleading than hallucinogenic powders - so it couldn't be that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> You are more misleading than hallucinogenic powders - so it couldn't be that.


Oh no! My secret is out!! And I paid extra for TC Premium Security!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Congratulations, Hpowers! Wow! You post a lot!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Wow! Thank you so much! You leave me completely postless.:tiphat:


Not for long, I predict!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If the posts counted on Community Forum, I would be approaching one billion posts.

My accountant figured it out.

Sad how they simply evaporated.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If the posts counted on Community Forum, I would be approaching one billion posts.
> 
> My accountant figured it out.
> 
> Sad how they simply evaporated.


Accountants are prone to do that. Don't leave them out in the rain either!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Until he is dethroned, Sid remains the boss.

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's nice, but this thread is supposed to be all about ME! :lol:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow man, 4000plus, member since dec 2013. Amazing. Congratulations on this megaposting. 
How do you find the time to listen to music ? 
I really should start typing more often, it's just that we only have 24 hours on this side of the pond and there is work to be done, children to be fed, dogs to be walked, guitars to be played, old houses to be fixed and records to be played. Brahms/ Heifetz atm !!
Keep going !! 
Btw, what happened to the watch in your first avatar ? Was it an AWC ?

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you very much, Jos for your kind support.

The watch was an Omega Speedmaster Professional with a Hirsch dark brown band. It's one of my two favorite watches. Thanks for asking.

If you haven't already, check out Heifetz/Hendel in the Sibelius violin concerto and 
Heifetz/Munch in the Prokofiev 2nd violin concerto.

Both performances are unique and absolutely astonishing!

If you have already heard those performances, I believe you know what I mean.


----------

